# Zombie Preparedness - no joke



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure if that has been posted before...

http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm

CDC has a Zombie Preparedness campaign. From their site...



> Wonder why Zombies, Zombie Apocalypse, and Zombie Preparedness continue to live or walk dead on a CDC web site? As it turns out what first began as a tongue in cheek campaign to engage new audiences with preparedness messages has proven to be a very effective platform. We continue to reach and engage a wide variety of audiences on all hazards preparedness via Zombie Preparedness; and as our own director, Dr. Ali Khan, notes, "If you are generally well equipped to deal with a zombie apocalypse you will be prepared for a hurricane, pandemic, earthquake, or terrorist attack." So please log on, get a kit, make a plan, and be prepared!


Nothing revolutionary or new, but definitely good introductory material. Perhaps worth sending to friends or family asking about preparedness or even just talking about the flu going around. This could be a "gentle" way to introduce them to prepping with the added benefit of the info coming from a nationally recognized organization, not some "crack pot survivalists". Maybe just a simple... "Hey, look what I found on the internet. What do you think about this?"


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Zombie Preparedness campaign!!!

I hate all things to do with a zombie!
I'm so over it...



Sorry...


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Ditto.....Double DITTO......The WHOLE Zombie thing is for people without enough brain'matter to learn to tie their shoes.



*Andi said:


> Zombie Preparedness campaign!!!
> 
> I hate all things to do with a zombie!
> I'm so over it...
> ...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you take an average kid, put him into public school, give him an 
I phone, a game boy, some retilin, computer, micro waved food, no attention or love, let him win some trophy's for not doing anything and? Zombie......


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Aren't we a little too old to believe in Zombies ?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*True, so true, but....if this ploy will result in just a few more families preparing, I'm all for it. Sometimes you just have to get down to their level, I'll just look the other way when it is mentioned.
BTW: Trivia, Albert Einstein could not tie his own shoes.*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They're just playing to the pop culture of preparedness. It's too scary to say things like global financial collapse, so you say zombies instead. I'm with Dixie, if it gets other people prepared I'm all for it. I don't see the zombie scare as being any different or more ridiculous than the crap Al Gore was pushing a few years ago.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Zombie is just a nice word to use instead of --brain dead entitlement moochers who can't fend for themselves and expect others to feed and care for them. Also used to describe the gangs of bad people after your stores of food and ammo.

Used the same way people say "Oh those darned Amish. Blowing things up again."


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

BillM said:


> Aren't we a little too old to believe in Zombies ?


Ummm. Reality check Bill.

I have SEEN lots of actual documentaries on TV about Zombies lately. They have some that run every week, letting us know how the battle is progressing. There are others that are like, two hour documentaries about what Zombies do. The Government is telling us how to prepare for them?? DUH! Get a grip on reality!!! Zombies are like for real, Yo. They couldn't put it on TV if it was not real.

[Damn, lost the sarcasm font again.]


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> They're just playing to the pop culture of preparedness. It's too scary to say things like global financial collapse, so you say zombies instead. I'm with Dixie, if it gets other people prepared I'm all for it. I don't see the zombie scare as being any different or more ridiculous than the crap Al Gore was pushing a few years ago.


WHAT?? The Goreacle was NOT pushing crap!! Look at what is happening to the United States lately!!! Global Warming is making it cold as a bastard here!!! It is getting much warmer.... ahh... ahh.. somewhere for sure! SNOW is a thing of the past in England for sure, he said that years ago!!!

It is those morons, who back in the 70's, said things would be getting much colder that we should discredit What did they know.

[Ok, I need help zeroing in on the sarcasm font]


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Me and my wife have always used the z word for sheople . Because when things do go wrong like the arctic cold spell we are in they walk around moneing just like zombies wanting to take your stuff ie fire wood . Plastic . Anything to keep warm ( oh help what do I do I have no food and the road is closed give me yours ) you say no and they growl just like walking dead they keep coming ) So Dont tell me there are no zombies I've got them as neighbors .


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Its a great way for kids to get involved. We watch Walking Dead (I know I know but Daryl Dixon is the MAN according to Bub and he sees himself as Carl in a way) and when discussions come up about preparedness, I can point out what happened in the show, whether it worked or not, and what cld be done to make it better. 

If it gets ppl thinking 'how can I protect my family' I'm all for it

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Its a great way for kids to get involved. We watch Walking Dead (I know I know but Daryl Dixon is the MAN according to Bub and he sees himself as Carl in a way) and when discussions come up about preparedness, I can point out what happened in the show, whether it worked or not, and what cld be done to make it better.
> 
> If it gets ppl thinking 'how can I protect my family' I'm all for it
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Yep, another shameless Walking Dead fan here. And Daryl, well, just yum  I have a thing for cross bow shooting hillbilly men of the woods


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

BillM said:


> Aren't we a little too old to believe in Zombies ?


Not really....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Not sure if that has been posted before...
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm


I think we have covered it a couple times before.

It is pretty entertaining they would consider the concept and develop a web page!!!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Now be nice people. The same guberment people telling us to beware of Zombies are doing such a nice job managing our Social inSecurity, health care and entitlement spending.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

redhorse said:


> Yep, another shameless Walking Dead fan here. And Daryl, well, just yum  I have a thing for cross bow shooting hillbilly men of the woods


Norman Reedus... 
That man is yummy even dressed as an Irish sheep herder with a shaggy beard...! :factor10:

Too bad IRL he is a vegan tree hugging liberal.

All that aside Daryl Dixon makes it okay to be a back woods *******.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Norman Reedus...
> That man is yummy even dressed as an Irish sheep herder with a shaggy beard...! :factor10:
> 
> Too bad IRL he is a vegan tree hugging liberal.
> ...


I had no idea he was a vegan liberal.... Bleh

Oh well, its Daryl I fell hopelessly in love with


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Norman Reedus...
> 
> Too bad IRL he is a vegan tree hugging liberal.


Well, that's depressing.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Its Daryl not Norman that we love lol

It does seem weird that he wld play Daryl tho

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Its Daryl not Norman that we love lol
> 
> It does seem weird that he wld play Daryl tho
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


He played Murphy MacManus twice and no one could be further from a tree hugging liberal than the Saints!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

In today's news ... some of the best places to be in Canada where you can survive the zombie invasion ...

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/find-o...epared-to-survive-a-zombie-invasion-1.1767939

*Find out which Canadian city is best prepared to survive a zombie invasion*



> Torontonians may think they live in the centre of the universe, but when the zombie apocalypse hits they may wish they lived somewhere else. According to one blogger's analysis, St. John's, N.L. is the best place to be when the undead come to town.
> 
> Inspired by a similar study south of the border, Edmonton blogger Michael Ross analyzed the readiness of Canada's 20 largest cities to survive a zombie invasion.
> 
> ...


:groupwave:


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

How do you prepare for vegetarian zombies?

Store lots of GRRRRRAAAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNSSSS


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

Funny I always assumed, when I first starting hearing about "Zombie Appocalypse" that it was Non Christians, referring to the coming forth of the dead from their graves at the Second Coming of Jesus Christ.

I can see where the idea might make non believers think Zombie.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumper told me to just shoot 'em in the head.....Just say'n.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol


Survive and Thrive


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

BillM said:


> Aren't we a little too old to believe in Zombies ?


Got news for ya, Bill, I still read Marvel and DC comics, and when I get the chance (which isn't often nowadays) I play with

*LEGOS* :eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> Got news for ya, Bill, I still read Marvel and DC comics, and when I get the chance (which isn't often nowadays) I play with
> 
> *LEGOS* :eyebulge:


LOL! I have more dolls of my own than a toy store. And yes, I play with them. No, they are not Roo's. I have had them longer than she has been on this Earth.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

BillM said:


> Aren't we a little too old to believe in Zombies ?


No! Zombies are serious business!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

"The place you don’t want to be when the undead hit town? Windsor, Ont., followed by Toronto and Hamilton, Ont. Actually, the seven worst cities to be in during a zombie apocalypse are in southern Ontario. London, Oshawa, St. Catharines and Kitchener-Waterloo round out the top-seven cities least likely to survive a zombie apocalypse."

Hey, I was through that area just a few weeks ago! I can see their point... lots of urban sprawl and lots of people. Some nice areas too.


----------

